# Happy Biffday Phodge



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

have a good biffday penny.............


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Gazzer. It's been totally biffing so far! Just trying to finish this bottle of wine with my dinner! :lol:


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

Happy Birthday hun  [smiley=cheers.gif]


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

phodge said:


> Thanks Gazzer. It's been totally biffing so far! Just trying to finish this bottle of wine with my dinner! :lol:


Good Girl, glad you have had a good one Hun xx


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Thanks Chantelle.


----------

